# New Spark plugs........great results......55,000 kms



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I know I brought this up some time ago, and a lot of you said it was not necessary, but I can truly say from the second I turn the car over, to accelerating, to idling, the car just feel so much smoother. When I push it hard entering the onramp to the highway, the pickup is so much more "linear" and smooth so to speak. For the few dollars it cost and the 30 mins of my time, it was well worth it. 

Here is what I ordered from Rockauto..


ACDELCO 41156 {#12683541} (Iridium (lasts up to 4x longer than copper)) GM Original Equipment; Iridium Info
L Model; LS Model; LT Model; Premier; Original Equipment; GAP PRE-SET AT FACTORY, DO NOT RE-GAP

regards,

Jason


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting. I noticed basically no difference in my 2016, but definitely did in my Gen 1 (I started that whole thread with the alternative plugs). I did get a little smoother idle that I’d hoped for. 

The 2016 shipped with a Champion made plug, the ACD 41-123. 2017 started using an NGK plug again, the 41-153. And I think 2018+ updated the plug spec again to the 41-156 that is now GMs recommendation for all LE2/LYX engines.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Yup, good plugs make a engines happy. And they are so easy to change on Cruzes.



jblackburn said:


> And I think 2018+ updated the plug spec again to the 41-156 that is now GMs recommendation for all LE2/LYX engines.


I though the part number looked odd also, but I checked rockauto and that is the one that comes up.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Interesting. I noticed basically no difference in my 2016, but definitely did in my Gen 1 (I started that whole thread with the alternative plugs). I did get a little smoother idle that I’d hoped for.
> 
> The 2016 shipped with a Champion made plug, the ACD 41-123. 2017 started using an NGK plug again, the 41-153. And I think 2018+ updated the plug spec again to the 41-156 that is now GMs recommendation for all LE2/LYX engines.



I was honestly not expecting to feel any difference at all, but since I had the plugs I decided to install them anyways. The biggest difference honestly was that initial "turn key" moment so to speak. It was so instant and the car turned over and went to idle in seconds....I am very in-tune with my cars and it was the first thing I noticed....


----------



## Larry Cruzer (May 23, 2021)

Didn't notice a difference when I did mine (76,000). The original ones I took out still looked good. Glad I did it though. Don't have to worry about it again for a long time.


----------



## Mark85 (Jun 5, 2021)

2 questions, did you change the wires too? or did you just go with new plugs?

second question, when I got my car it had around 94k on it, now has around 98k, Had a good carfax on it, but it never said what maintenance was done on it, would it just be better to change them anyways so I know they are good?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mark85 said:


> 2 questions, did you change the wires too? or did you just go with new plugs?
> 
> second question, when I got my car it had around 94k on it, now has around 98k, Had a good carfax on it, but it never said what maintenance was done on it, would it just be better to change them anyways so I know they are good?


Yes, what I did when I purchased mine used.


----------

